# FTC Carrybacks and Carryovers



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

The IRS does not provide a worksheet for FTC Carrybacks and Carryovers.
Does that mean I do not have to send detailed info about Carrybacks and Carryovers with my Form 1116?
(I am referring to the 10yr summary provided by most tax software)

My foreign earned income exceeds the FEIE deduction, so I use the FTC for the remaining earned income, interest, dividends and capital gains.


----------



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry, I just found my answer. Line 10 of the form say: "attach detailed computation".


----------



## graubart (Jun 4, 2012)

You should probably keep track of it over the years and most tax software will print a worksheet for you.

But you shouldn't submit your computation unless and until you are actually making use of carryback or carryover. If you do use it, you can submit back 10 years.


----------

